# 2017-18 Playoffs & Showcases...



## younothat (Jun 15, 2018)

2018 Development Academy Summer Showcase and Playoffs Schedule are live
http://www.ussoccerda.com/2018-summer-showcase-and-playoffs-event-information

Playoffs:
http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/regevent/index.php?containerId=NzcwMTMxNg==&partialGames=1

Boys Showcase Online (filter by date: June 18-24)|

The group stage of the 2018 Boys' Academy Playoffs marks the beginning point of the Academy postseason, featuring the top 32 teams from the U-16/17 and U-18/19 divisions based on the final standings of points per game average from regular season play. The Knockout Round, Quarterfinals follows from June 25-26, when the eight group winners will stay in Oceanside and vie for one of four spots in the Academy Semifinals, set to kickoff at Swope Soccer Village in Kansas City, Mo. on Sunday, July 8 with the championship games to be played on July 10.

The 2018 Boys' Development Academy Champions will add their name to the prestigious list of past academy champions.

The Group Stage will be played in conjunction with the 2018 Summer Showcase, where all 81 U-15 Academy clubs and the remaining 45 U-16/17 teams, which did not crack the top 32 playoff spots, will play three Showcase games. The Summer Showcase provides Academy teams meaningful games against a variety of competition from throughout the country. The event focuses on player, coach and referee development and also serves as a premier opportunity for talent identification.

The 2018 Development Academy Summer Showcase and Playoffs will also include competition formats from all four age groups of the Girls' Academy, which is completing its inaugural season of programming.

In total, between Boys' and Girls', the Summer Showcase and Playoffs will feature 634 games at SoCal Sports Complex from June 18-30, and the Development Academy will emphasize the quality of clubs and players with select Feature Games streamed live on ussoccerda.com and U.S. Soccer YouTube and U.S. Soccer Facebook. To be announced at a later date, the feature game matchups will be selected based competitive games and clubs that exemplify the Academy philosophy.
http://www.ussoccerda.com/20180606-news-group-pairings-announced-2018-boys-da-playoffs













Any predictions?

A trip to Swope Soccer Village in Kansas City, Mo. in July for the quarters & to keep playing would be nice way to represent the Southwest Division.


----------



## younothat (Jun 19, 2018)

Day 1 is in the books for the first pool games for  U18/19;
http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/regevent/index.php?containerId=NzcwMTMxNg==&partialGames=1

#14 LA Galaxy U-18/19 4 - 0 #7 Montreal Impact FC U-18/19  was a good start for our SW teams.

Day 2 is the start of the pool for the U16/17's
http://www.ussoccerda.com/20180618-fature-what-to-know-2018-da-showcase-playoffs

Two featured games a day being streamed by ussda
http://www.youtube.com/user/ussoccerdotcom

2:30pm FC Dallas U-16/17  vs Crew SC Academy U-16/17
5:30pm Pateadores U-16/17 vs Sporting Kansas City U-16/17


----------



## True love (Jun 20, 2018)

Some big games tomorrow for our Southwest - U-15 West Division teams. Let’s do it boys, let’s Goooooooooo.  

*U-15 BOYS' SUMMER SHOWCASE: WHAT TO WATCH FOR*
By Andrew Eakes on June 20, 2018

The U.S. Soccer Development Academy Summer Showcase kicks off for the U-15 Boys' age group on Thursday at 11:00 a.m. PT with a number of games throughout the day. The end of every Academy season at this age group culminates with the Summer Showcase event, allowing teams to finish their seasons with three, hand-selected, highly-competitive matches, played in front of Youth National Team coaches and scouts from domestic and international professional clubs.

A good performance here, and the rest of their lives might change forever. While it may be the youngest group featured in the week-long event, the excitement is no less for what's in store. Here are some things to keep an eye on as the anticipation builds throughout the Summer Showcase.

UNDER THE BRIGHT LIGHTS

The U-15 age group will get a taste of the bright lights of an Academy feature game on Thursday, June 21 at 11:00 a.m. when FC Dallas takes on Philadelphia Union at the stadium field of the SoCal Sports Complex in Oceanside, Calif.

FC Dallas began the season with a 17-game winning streak, kicking off a campaign that would finish with a 19-2-1 overall record and sole possession of first place in the Frontier Division. The team looks to rediscover its early season stride as it took its only two losses and draw during its last 10 games of the year.

Philadelphia Union also put on an impressive performance during the 2017-18 season, finishing with a 20-4-3 record and winning seven of its last 10 regular season games. A player to watch for Philadelphia is forward Selmir Miscic, who ranked second in scoring in the U-15 age group, netting 27 goals in 18 games played. The U-16 Boys' National Team player has been called into all four of U-16 BNT head coach Shaun Tsakiris' training camps since the new cycle kicked off in January.

LOOK OUT FOR LA

LA Galaxy looks to be one of the most competitive teams at the Showcase. The team heads to Oceanside with the best record in the U-15 age group, 26-1-2, and a 2.75 points-per-game average. The Galaxy has been dominant throughout the year, winning many of its games by three goals or more. The SoCal squad hasn't lost since January 27, when it fell 3-1 to local rival FC Golden State.

Three of LA's main goalscorers are forward Felix Barajas (17 goals) and midfielders Edward Castro (16 goals) and Marcos Isidoro (16 goals). This balanced scoring gives LA a plethora of weaponry as opponents can't defend on just one area of the field at a time.

LA will have a tough opening test Thursday at 11 a.m. when it takes on the New York Red Bulls. New York posted a 19-7-1 record this year, finishing third in the Atlantic Division. Red Bull forward Thomas Tulgar is a force to be reckoned with, averaging one goal per game in his 26 appearances this year.

The Galaxy's will also face off against D.C. United on Friday before closing out play in Oceanside with a Sunday showdown against Montreal Impact FC.

VARIED OPPONENTS CREATE BETTER OPPORTUNITY

Showcase events present a one-of-a-kind opportunity for elite players to challenge themselves against formations and styles of play from across the country. The variety of competition provides a great opportunity to see younger players react to never-before-seen challenges in a highly-competitive environment. Both Weston FC and Crew SC Academy enter the Showcase in first place in their respective divisions and will face off against cross-country opposition.

Weston kicks off play at 9 a.m. against Players Development Academy on Thursday, while Crew SC faces Bethesda FC two hours later.

Local outfit San Diego Surf will also be a team to keep an eye on as the team will contribute to the mix of unique styles of play. Located about 45 minutes from the SoCal Sports Complex, Surf finished third in the Southwest Division with an 18-7-4 record behind two of the Academy's best: LA Galaxy and FC Golden State.

CHANGES AT THE TOP

Five of the seven Academy divisions have new teams at the top of the standings from last season's U-14 table.

Crew SC Academy finished in the top spot in the Mid-America Division with a 13-3-4 record. Last year's division winner, Sockers FC, finished just two spots below the Crew with a 12-6-2 record.

In the Eastern Conference, Montreal Impact FC leads the Northeast Division with a 19-6-1 record, moving ahead of last year's powerhouse, BW Gottschee Academy, who finished fourth with a 14-5-7 record in 2018. The Atlantic Division also saw its previous top team, Bethesda SC (17-10-1), overtaken by Philadelphia Union (20-4-3) this season. The biggest jump to the top spot came from Weston FC in the Southeast Division, as the Florida club finished out 2018 with a 21-5-9 overall record.

The Western Conference saw similar changes. In the Southwest Division, LA Galaxy moved up two spots to the top of the table from last year with a 26-1-2 record. Last year, FC Golden State held the No. 1 spot. The club finished just shy of the Galaxy this year, closing out the season with a 22-5-2 record. The changes at the top indicate that any team could come out on top at the Showcase as the event's youngest age group battle it out for bragging rights and attempt to make a name for themselves and their clubs.


----------



## younothat (Jun 22, 2018)

Some surprises, upsets so far in the playoffs, standings:
http://www.ussoccerda.com/2017-18-DA-Playoff-Standings-Boys-U1617-U1819
http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/regevent/index.php?containerId=NzcwMTMxNg==&partialGames=1

LA Galaxy U-18/19 on top of Group B but  could go down to tiebreakers on the 3rd games today,
Pateadores U-18/19 on 1 pt in Group D and can't advance due to 6 pts for Vancouver Whitecaps FC U-18/19

LA Galaxy U-16/17 with only 2pts in Group F in 3rd is going to need some help to leafrog Dallas or the Crew
Pateadores U-16/17 on 3pts in Group C but going to need a big game vs Seattle Sounders FC U-16/17 with there +8 GD and 6pts
San Diego Surf U-16/17 0pts tough go with no goals scored.

At the showcases U15  Union 3-2 vs Dallas was a battle with the Union having there way until Dallas made it a game.   Impressed with the Philadelphia Union
http://www.ussoccerda.com/20180621-NEWS-Brace-From-Patrick-Bohui-Leads-Union-U-15-Past-FCD-3-2

The U15 SW teams near/or at the top of the tables struggled a bit on  Day 1 with the exception of : 2 FC Golden State U-15 1 New York City FC U-15
2 New York Red Bulls U-15 1 LA Galaxy U-15


----------



## younothat (Jun 24, 2018)

Some dramatic late goals for the U18/19 as the Quater Finals are set: 
http://www.ussoccerda.com/20180622-NEWS-Stoppage-Time-Goal-Lifts-RSL-U-18-19-Into-Quarterfinals
http://www.ussoccerda.com/20180622-NEWS-Academy-Playoffs-Columbus-Crew-1-NYRB-0

U16/17 went down to last day also:
http://www.ussoccerda.com/20180623-NEWS-U1617-Academy-Playoffs-NYRB-0-NYCFC-0
http://www.ussoccerda.com/20180623-NEWS-U-16-17-Academy-Playoffs-Weston-FC-2-Sockers-FC-1

The playoffs have turned the season rankings inside/out a bit, 

Monday, June 25 2018 QF:
Crossfire Premier U-18/19  vs New York City FC U-18/19 #15
Sockers FC U-18/19 vs Vancouver Whitecaps FC U-18/19
Philadelphia Union U-18/19  vs LA Galaxy U-18/19
Real Salt Lake U-18/19  vs Crew SC Academy U-18/19

Tuesday, June 26 2018 QF: 
Montreal Impact FC U-16/17 vs Sacramento Republic FC U-16/17
Seattle Sounders FC U-16/17  vs Crew SC Academy U-16/17
New York Red Bulls U-16/17  vs Barca Academy U-16/17
Atlanta United FC U-16/17  vs Weston FC U-16/17

Lots of scouts around, last day of the showcases as the girls playoffs are taking over.


----------



## younothat (Jul 5, 2018)

Beginning Sunday, July 8, the top Academy clubs in the nation will converge at Swope Soccer Village in Kansas City Mo., to compete in the semifinals and finals of the 2018 U.S. Soccer Development Academy Championships
http://www.ussoccerda.com/20180703-preview-2018-development-academy-championships

BOYS - JULY 8
11:30 a.m. CT, U-16/17, (5) Atlanta United FC vs. (7) Montreal Impact FC
2:00 p.m. CT, U-16/17, (2) Seattle Sounders FC vs. (19) Barca Academy
4:30 p.m. CT, U-18/19, (13) New York City FC vs. (14) Crew SC Academy
7:00 p.m. CT, U-18/19, (10) Vancouver Whitecaps FC vs. (27) LA Galaxy

GIRLS - JULY 9
11:30 a.m. CT, U-15, (13) Legends FC vs. (15) Dallas Texans
2:00 p.m. CT, U-15, (2) FC Dallas vs. (16) San Diego Surf
4:30 p.m. CT, U-16/17, (1) LAFC Slammers vs. (13) Real Colorado
7:00 p.m. CT, U-16/17, (4) Nationals vs. (6) San Jose Earthquakes


----------



## mahrez (Jul 10, 2018)

Boys u16/17 final:
Seattle Sounders FC  vs. Atlanta United FC


----------



## mahrez (Jul 10, 2018)

U18/19 Final 
LA Galaxy vs NYFC


----------



## younothat (Jul 11, 2018)

Well that's a rap on the 17-18 season:

SEATTLE SOUNDERS FC U-16/17 CAPTURE FIRST ACADEMY TITLE WITH 5-1 WIN OVER ATLANTA UNITED FC
http://www.ussoccerda.com/20180710-news-seattle-sounders-fc-2018-us-soccer-development-academy-u-16-17-champions

NEW YORK CITY FC TAKES HOME DEVELOPMENT ACADEMY U-18/19 TITLE IN DRAMATIC PENALTY KICK SHOOTUT
http://www.ussoccerda.com/20180710-NEWS-New-York-City-FC-U1819-Academy-Champions


----------



## jpeter (Jul 11, 2018)

I was more impressed by the u16/17 game, the u18/19's game was not really exciting.

The announcer said some of the Galaxy players like the keeper had been there for 3 yrs so hats off to them. 

I was surprised to find Galaxy was #27 seed yet still made the finals so I checked the roster and it's seems like they brought in or down players, a France international who didn't play regular season and is with Galaxy 2, a 99' so I guess still eligible.   Keeper played what a handful of games, another signed Galaxy 2 player. If fact than had 4 or more players from the Galaxy 2 playing in this game.
NYFC was starting 3 2002's.   Respect for them for sticking to developmemt over winning at any cost.


----------



## Bielsa (Aug 1, 2018)

jpeter, I'm admittedly a fan of the Galaxy and NYC academies, but that game was high level. The Galaxy 2 players are from the academy and play on LAG2 to further their development. Also worth noting that team has been together since U10. Barcelona USA to Chivas to Galaxy. Insane. If that's not development, I don't know what is.


----------



## mahrez (Aug 1, 2018)

Bielsa said:


> jpeter, I'm admittedly a fan of the Galaxy and NYC academies, but that game was high level. The Galaxy 2 players are from the academy and play on LAG2 to further their development. Also worth noting that team has been together since U10. Barcelona USA to Chivas to Galaxy. Insane. If that's not development, I don't know what is.


Game was a snooze fest, nobody could finish.

Playing no games or 1-4 the whole regular season than jumping on the bandwagon for the playoffs after signed pro contacts & usl or foreign play is the essence of sand bagging, looks like winning was more important than the players who actually particapted during the season.

Couple kids playing together since u10 is about par for the course for most clubs and your taking about several different clubs invloved so they all get credit not just the last or latest one, players development yes we all hope so.


----------



## Bielsa (Aug 1, 2018)

I was on the edge of my seat, but maybe we appreciate different aspects of the game. If you're talking about Efrain Alvarez, Uly Llanez, and Alex Mendez, those kids played more academy games than USL by far. Not sure I can agree with your U10 statement. I'm obsessed with this and have never seen a team send 10 players to USYNT camps/tournaments and stay together from U10 - 19. Keep in mind, Brian Klieban has been the same coach at each of those clubs. They all moved together. 

Even though I'm obsessed, I have a lot to learn. Which teams were you referring to?


----------



## jpeter (Aug 2, 2018)

Bielsa said:


> jpeter, I'm admittedly a fan of the Galaxy and NYC academies, but that game was high level. The Galaxy 2 players are from the academy and play on LAG2 to further their development. Also worth noting that team has been together since U10. Barcelona USA to Chivas to Galaxy. Insane. If that's not development, I don't know what is.


Scoreless draw for 120+ minutes is a boring game for spectating youth soccer The u16/17 game was much more interesting, 5-1 with some flow and action.

First time I've seen any of these teams play but I was excepeting more out of the 18/19 game and it just didn't deliver compared to the u16/17.

The commentator mentioned the new player a French international playing one of the full back postions and the keeper whos been playing usl for two seasons now and some other signed pro players from galaxy 2 so seems odd there essentially playing down vs amateurs.   If you have developed enough to play pro why the need to go back down and take a spot away from normal amateur academy players?


----------



## Bielsa (Aug 2, 2018)

Jpeter, I get what you mean on the 0-0, goals always add to the excitement. I enjoyed watching the strategies and the teams attempts to break through. 

You're right, the French player is new but that's it. I disagree that only USL, or only DA is the best path for development. A mix is beneficial too. I agree Galaxy fielded the strongest team it could in order to win. I don't fault them, I'd do the same. I also see the desire to cap off your youth period playing with the kids you've grow up with. Call me sentimental, but that's the best part of the Galaxy story.


----------



## Bielsa (Aug 2, 2018)

Oh, and how cool was it that the NYC LAG game was overflowing with USYNT players? Fun to see them face off!


----------

